# DubDub



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone asked me about DubDub the other day and I too would like to know more about this wonderful stuff.

I believe their official name is Roylan.

Hitherto I had only tried the green...which was too light to be shootable as it was...but with Tex's heavy latex tubing threaded through it as a cocktail the performance is great.

But the other day i finally got my hands on serious quantities of the purple DubDub (thanks amigo  ) and I'm blown away by it. The person who first mentioned it to me used it on a slingbow and said that it was equivalent to TTS. Now I shoot TTS on one of my slingbows and it is great for that. But the purple DubDub performs much better than that I think. To draw it is closer to TTB but the performance is more like 50/80s on steroids.

I've only tried it on my starship so far and it performs wonderfully and chucks 1" lead with the same alacrity as it does hexnuts.

Currently I am gloating over my hoard like a miser with gold...but before long I expect i shall try it on an ordinary frame and a slingbow....gorgeous stuff !

What do other people think of it.? And how about all the other grades between the green and the purple??


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Ruth, This is 4950cycle from the other forum. Can you tell me if this Purple dub dub is natural rubber or latex ? I think I found some in the US under another name.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it must be latex from the performance. I've tried exercise tubes from various makers and there are big differences in the speed of contraction. The DubDub seems very good in this regard.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Yea, that is discouraging news. This stuff I found stateside is purple exersize tube. If you say its not the same stuff I'll save my time and expense Ruth.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

What about Hawian Sling tube that is 12.7 mm OD and 3.2 mm wall thickness. I believe someone said Purple Du Dub is about 12 OD and with 3 mm wall thickness ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

4950cycle said:


> What about Hawian Sling tube that is 12.7 mm OD and 3.2 mm wall thickness. I believe someone said Purple Du Dub is about 12 OD and with 3 mm wall thickness ?


Yes, those are pretty much the dimensions of the purple Dubdub


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

But is Hawian sling tube slow or fast ? Is it most likely the same material as dub dub ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

4950cycle said:


> But is Hawian sling tube slow or fast ? Is it most likely the same material as dub dub ?


Ah...that I can't answer I'm afraid. Exercise tubes can vary enormously. Two tubes might be the same width and wall thickness...and require the same amount of power to draw....and yet give very different performance. It's the speed of retraction that counts. When i got into SS originally all i could get were bands and tubes from the sports shop in the nearest town. They were disappointing in performance. When I first got my hands on some TTBlack I was overjoyed. And there are much livelier tubes than TTBlack.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I might be wrong but I think the add says its natural rubber. Is that a bad thing ? Does It retract slow or fast or gotta try it first /


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

4950cycle said:


> I might be wrong but I think the add says its natural rubber. Is that a bad thing ? Does It retract slow or fast or gotta try it first /


I f you can get enough to try I'd go for that. It might be wonderful. It might be rubbish.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes I will get some to try since it is affordable. It will be a while before I can test it though. No catty right now and busy as hell doing "what" I don't know ? But busy as hell. Thanks for the input Ruth . I must turn in now. It's 2:00 AM here in Florida. Nighty night, Have a good evening


----------

